

Climate change is not just about science:it’s about the future we want to create - sanxion
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/nov/22/-sp-climate-change-special-report

======
ElectronCharge
BTW, here is a related article from some folks at Google who were involved
with its "moonshot" renewable energy program, "What It Would Really Take to
Reverse Climate Change".

The main thesis:

"Today’s renewable energy technologies won’t save us. So what will?"

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/renewables/what-it-would-
rea...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/energy/renewables/what-it-would-really-take-
to-reverse-climate-change)

------
ElectronCharge
The one point I think most can agree on: coal is not a desirable power source.

What we need is a crash program to replace baseline coal power with next-gen
nuclear, and ideally before too long, LFTR. That would clean up the air a
great deal, regardless of the impact of CO2.

